

Parsing PDFs at Scale with Node.js, PDF.js, and Lunr.js - garysieling
http://garysieling.com/blog/parsing-pdfs-at-scale-with-node-js-pdf-js-and-lunr-js

======
spicer-matthews
Great write up. Just what I was after. Thanks for the share.

